# Per Innominata (Mattia)



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Una volta al mese mi compro il caprice des dieux, un formaggio che mi fa strippare ma mi fa malissimo e  lo centellino.
A Mattia non piace, quindi me lo posso godere fino in fondo.

Una delle particolarità del mio amore grande è che divora tutto. Solido e liquido. Basta che sia in frigo e va tutto bene. Pure se è scaduto. Peggio delle locuste che i suoi cazzo di gattacci mi fanno trovare ovunque.

Torniamo al mio formaggio
-mattia ho preso il caprice per me e otto chili di gorgonzola per te.-
-Che schifo il caprice, non sa di un cazzo e qui e su e giù.-
-va bè, ma che te ne frega, mica lo mangi  tu, ti ho preso il gorgo apposta..-
-ma almeno comprati dei  formaggi decenti e su e giù e qui e là..-

Stasera sono arrivata a casa con in testa l'ultimo pezzo di caprice. Prima del nulla per un mese.
Avevo già deciso di fare tostare il pane, metterci un velo di maionese e poi sopra le fettine di caprice..._mmmhhhh._

Una decina di minuti prima di arrivare a casa mi chiama.
-Ho messo su la pentola dell'acqua. fra quanto arrivi?-
-Oh cazzo. Arriverà una tempesta di ghiaccio...-
-Sto preparando anche il sugo.-
-nel senso che hai aperto uno schifidor di sugo finto dato da tua madre?-
-Scongelo anche la carne?-
-lascia stare che l'ultima volta quasi chiamavamo i pompieri. Mattia, cos'è successo? Hai messo il detersivo a mano per i piatti di nuovo nella lavapiatti? hai sbagliato lavaggio alla lavatrice?-
-Ti amo tanto.-
click

Pochi minuti fa mi è tornato il languorino caprice.
Sono andata in cucina.
Ho aperto il frigo.
Ho preso la scatolina.
Leggera.
mmmmhhhh....

L'ho aperta.

-MATTIA CAZZO!!ANCORA!!!!-
-...avevo fame...tanta fame....-

View attachment 6187

View attachment 6188




Di cosa parlavamo prima?
serotonina, ormoni frazzi e lazzi?

insisto.


----------



## Leda (2 Gennaio 2013)

<3


----------



## Guest (3 Gennaio 2013)

io ho un minifrigo tutto mio in mansarda, nel mio regno, con le mie cose dentro.
però mattia è stato tenero, dai!
più o meno.


pensaci mentre lo picchi con il tuo tirapugni di hello kitty! :mrgreen:

​


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quest'uomo mi fa impazzire......:mrgreen:

ha fatto bene che il cheese ingrassa e poi ti si gonfia ancora...


----------



## babsi (3 Gennaio 2013)

però te la posso dire una cosita Tebina... magari sarà pure merito tuo che col tuo modo di scrivere ce lo presenti tipo un giullare..o che comunque sia hai un modo di scrivere che sa farti gustare le situazioni...però diamine Mattia da qst punto di vista è troppo forte D
è troppo bello quando nella coppia c'è questa ironia-scherzo- a volte anche inconsapevole per uno dei due


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto questo e' semplicemente fantastico. Fantastico! Stratificazioni miste di umori culinari e umori serotoninergici e ossitocinergici. Cibo manipolato, umoralizzato,  storicizzato, biograficizzato, che passa attraverso, e va a fare la tua carne e il tuo sangue per davvero. Altro che ormoni! Come dire, la plebe, e l'aristocrazia platonica. questa e' biografia, mia cara. La biografia e' vita. BI, fra Due. Pensaci bene: ci puo' entrare PERFINO il Caprice de Dieux. C'entra l'acqua per la pasta e i vapori nella cucina. I vapori, specialmente, dopo una giornata. I misteri delle locuste e dei dinosauri. Che mai, mai vengano sottovalutate queste strabilianti narrazioni. Altro che stantuffamenti...quelli verranno. Quando nella storia sara' ora che vengano, a raccontare qualcosa di straordinariamente specifico di voi...


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ti ha incorporata attraverso l'esperienza di una cosa che ami. Il CdD. Apprezza.


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata;bt6949 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti ha incorporata attraverso l'esperienza di una cosa che ami. Il CdD. Apprezza.



........

l'ha mangiato perchè era in scimmia da formaggio avendo finito il suo e si è mangiato l'ultimo poezzo e sottolineo L'ULTIMO PEZZO, quello per me migliore, il più goduto, il più aspettato.
E quando si è accorto di averlo sbafato  e che quindi mi sarei incazzata come una biscia crotala, ha preparato la cena (ci ha provato) e l'ha buttata sull'ironia.


:embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo:

e poi ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi, dopo che lo caricavo di miserie, che alla fine.
Il caprice fa schifo e l'ha mangiato a sforzo e che comunque a me fa male.

:sbatti::nclpf:


----------



## Innominata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Amore è anche voler sapere che gusto ci provano gli altri. Fosse pure per il CdD. Le sue papille gustative hanno compiuto una traiettoria di sintonia con le tue; pur non capendo come cavolo ti fa a piacere simile viscidume gialliccio lui ha obbedito a un ulteriore richiamo di conoscenza...ma cosa vuoi che sia una conoscenza biblica già conosciuta, 'sti stantuffamenti che hanno necessariamente bisogno di periodi di chiusa per rioriginalizzarsi? Intanto le vie della conoscenza continuano: il CdD parla dei tuoi gusti, dell'infanzia in cui hai conosciuto il morbido e colloso spuntino consolante, di tutte le volte in cui hai fatto ricorso ad esso, che l'hai comprato, messo in frigo, preso e collocato in un tuo pomeriggio, una tua serata. Parla dei gesti di Tebe! E si trasforma(in gran parte almeno...) in globuli rossi e bianchi che correranno nelle sue vene per un paio di mesetti...
Vallo a far fare a Man.


----------



## erab (4 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata;bt6958 ha detto:
			
		

> Amore è anche voler sapere che gusto ci provano gli altri. Fosse pure per il CdD. Le sue papille gustative hanno compiuto una traiettoria di sintonia con le tue; pur non capendo come cavolo ti fa a piacere simile viscidume gialliccio lui ha obbedito a un ulteriore richiamo di conoscenza...ma cosa vuoi che sia una conoscenza biblica già conosciuta, 'sti stantuffamenti che hanno necessariamente bisogno di periodi di chiusa per rioriginalizzarsi? Intanto le vie della conoscenza continuano: il CdD parla dei tuoi gusti, dell'infanzia in cui hai conosciuto il morbido e colloso spuntino consolante, di tutte le volte in cui hai fatto ricorso ad esso, che l'hai comprato, messo in frigo, preso e collocato in un tuo pomeriggio, una tua serata. Parla dei gesti di Tebe! E si trasforma(in gran parte almeno...) in globuli rossi e bianchi che correranno nelle sue vene per un paio di mesetti...
> Vallo a far fare a Man.


...mmmm..... a volte mi chiedo che aspettative abbiate voi donne 

vuoi una ricostruzione maschile della vicenda? eccola:

uomo a fame
uomo vede formaggio 
uomo ingoia formaggio
cervello di uomo si accende
informazione: formaggio blaaaaa :unhappy:
cervello di uomo si spegne
allarme area limbica cervello
cervello di uomo si accende
constatazione: era l' ultimo pezzetto, ora mi cazzia.....
soluzione: faccio il bravo e preparo la cena
cervello di uomo si spegne

accettate il fatto che siamo capaci di accendere e spegnere il cervello ed 
imparerete a capirci.


----------



## Disaule (4 Gennaio 2013)

Mah... sarà pure questa compenetrazione papillo gustativa esofaghea...

ma io ci vedo solo il solito maschio omnifago, che ingurgita tutto il commestibile, anche sapendo che tu centellini quella cosa e la gusti e pregusti. Tuttavia la fame razziatrice da struzzo senza fondo è tale che butta giù pure quello per poi blandamente pentirsi e giustificarsi... 
Ma anche con il pentimento non si astiene dal fare commenti sulle schifezze che TU MANGI... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! 

E la parte finale,con la sua crosticina deliziosa da brie fighetto, è la parte migliore. Doppio delitto. Da affogarlo nel gorgonzola...


----------



## Tebe (4 Gennaio 2013)

erab;bt6959 ha detto:
			
		

> ...mmmm..... a volte mi chiedo che aspettative abbiate voi donne
> 
> vuoi una ricostruzione maschile della vicenda? eccola:
> 
> ...



ecco.
Radiografia perfetta.


----------



## Tebe (4 Gennaio 2013)

Disaule;bt6960 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah... sarà pure questa compenetrazione papillo gustativa esofaghea...
> 
> ma io ci vedo solo il solito maschio omnifago, che ingurgita tutto il commestibile, anche sapendo che tu centellini quella cosa e la gusti e pregusti. Tuttavia la fame razziatrice da struzzo senza fondo è tale che butta giù pure quello per poi blandamente pentirsi e giustificarsi...
> Ma anche con il pentimento non si astiene dal fare commenti sulle schifezze che TU MANGI... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> ...


bentornata. Che si dice dalle tue parti?
(ovviamente hai ragione. Solo Inno ci vede tutta quella roba. Credo che lei e Mattia sarebbero una coppia perfetta)


----------



## Disaule (4 Gennaio 2013)

Si dice astinenza e sogni erotici a manetta come dalle tue!

il tuo post con Raggio e il suo fratello duro me lo sono letto sorridendo diverse volte! Fotocopia della mia vita con qualche variante, ma sei sempre il mio alter ego ironico e delizioso. Come il caprice des dieux (ma fai meno male al colesterolo)!


----------



## Salomè (4 Gennaio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl: ma è carinissimo!


----------



## Innominata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe...mi pare che con Mattia avrei troppe rivali...fa' un po' il conto di tutte le femmine che in questo post si sono lasciate andare a sinceri apprezzamenti


----------

